
Hacking Intercom to build a MVP - sanghi
https://medium.com/getting-design-feedback-right/hacking-intercom-to-build-a-mvp-b553a5c248d4
======
sanghi
How we built a feedback tool for designers in 20 hours by hacking intercom.
Try Basil.chat now.

